# Enviar mensaje con nokia 1100



## pablincho1 (Ago 13, 2007)

Hola amigos, soy nuevo en este foro, y estoy trabajando en el proyecto de comunicar el celular con un pic. He avanzando mucho gracias a la información de este foro.
Estoy trabajando con un nokia 1112 (utilizo la información de 1100 que hasta ahora es identica) y un 16F877. Hasta ahora he conseguido las tramas para marcar un numero, estado de bateria y GHW&SW con total exito, las pruebas las realizo con el programa COM Port Toolkit, . Ademas logré transmitir datos con el pic a 115200 con xtal de 12.96 MHz.
La trama que me falta dominar es la de enviar un SMS, que es la que más me interesa, si alguno tiene la data y la quiere compartir, estaría muy agradecido. De más está decir que toda la información que tengo, si bien no es mucha, la comparto con el que la necesite.

Un saludo, espero su respuesta.


----------



## diego_daniel (Ago 16, 2007)

Hola.... yo estoy en lo mismo que vos segun parece, pero sin tener tanta suerte.... quiero comunicar mi 1112 a un micro at8051, solo quiero que este me realice unas llamadas a diferentes numeros... pero no se como hacer...
Ya tengo el proyecto en marcha... solo me falta realizar el circuito para comunicar el micro y el celu... y conocer como armar el protocolo para que se entiendan entre ellos,,,,
Me seria de mucha ayuda si me podes mandar como hiciste para que el tel realize una llamada, y que circuito usas para conectarlo con la compu para probar....
Desde ya muchas gracias.. espero que nos podamos ir ayudando....

si no hay drama.... espero tu respuesta....

Diego


----------



## pablincho1 (Ago 16, 2007)

Hola diego, lo primero que hice para conectar el teléfono con la compu fue hacer el cable que esta en este foro con el max232. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/data-cable-nokia-rs-232-diseno-construccion-1/

También aca vas a encontrar el pinout de 1112 que es el mismo que el del 1100 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/nokia-gsm-pinouts-28/

Tenés que configurar el puerto de la PC:
115200 bps
bits de datos: 8
paridad: ninguna
bits de stop:1
sin control de flujo

Las tramas para hacer una llamada son:

1E 00 10 D1 00 07 00 01 00 03 00 01 60 00 72 D5

1E 00 10 01 00 21 00 01 00 01 09 00 31 00 35 00 33 00 31 00 34 00 32 00 39 00 30 00 39 05 01 05 

00 02 00 00 01 01 41 00 76 23

La primera es una trama que debe ser enviada siempre antes de cualquier otra.
La segunda es la trama en si para realizar la llamada, lo que está en color rojo es el numero que marca en caracteres ASCII (seria el 153142909)
A lo cual el telefono responde:
1E 10 00 7F 00 02 01 01 1F 6C

Y vos le tenes que enviar:
1E 00 10 7F 00 02 01 03 0F 7E

Si no entendés el protocolo esta es una buena dirección, que también la saqué de acá:
http://www.embedtronics.com/nokia/fbus.html

Sino hay mucha información en este foro sobre el protocolo.

La verdad no conozco el PIC que me nombras pero para programarlo tenes que tener en cuenta los mismos parámetros de comunicación que usaste con la PC.

Y para la conexión entre el PIC y el teléfono te mando el circuito que también lo saqué de aca.

Como verás toda la información que te pase la saqué de este foro, hay que buscar nomás.
Cualquier duda me preguntás, nos vemos.


----------



## akilez69 (Ene 6, 2008)

Hola pablincho1, se que han pasado meses desde tu que publicaste el tema, mas que una respuesta a tu mensaje es mas bien una petición, lo digo por que en todo este tiempo ya debes haber solucionado el problema de mandar sms, te comento que yo lo logre gracias al docklight v1.6 un software parecido al com port toolkit, que será que no entendí este sino mas bien el docklight jeje, el docklight envía y recibe tramas, además una vez capturadas analízalas y listo tendrás las tramas para mandar mensajes. Te digo que lo analices por que al parecer difiere el código por el pais donde uno este dado que los dígitos del numero de celular no es el mismo en todos los países, yo soy de Perú y a mi me resulto esta trama
1E 00 0C 02 00 
31 //longitud de la trama
00 01 00 01 02 00 
07 
91 //codigo Inter. Para nacional 0xA1
15 91 97 09 00 F0  //numero centro de mensaje Perú-claro  51197990000
00 00 00 00 11 00 00 00 
05 //longitud del mensaje –hello- 5 bytes
0B //longitud del numero destino
91 // codigo inter
15 91 51 14 98 F8 //numero destino 51191541798
00 00 00 00 00 A7 00 00 00 00 00 
E8 32 9B FD 06 //hello en formato 7 bits char
01 60 
00 // completar si la trama es impar
DF  // cheksum impar función XOR entre las tramas impar
 D3// cheksum par función XOR entre las tramas par

Bueno en cuanto a la petición que te quería hacer es, como obtuviste los 115200 para el 16F877 cual fue la configuracion?, si no es mucho pedir quisiera ver tu código, esta en asm , C o basic? Gracias de antemano
Saludos cordiales


----------



## franklin_7083 (Feb 21, 2008)

estoy enviando una trama por el fbus lo ago sin problema y recibo respuesta, el problema es que no entiendo el por que de unos. la trama es y pido HW&SW version.

00 01 02  03 04  05 06 07 08  09 10 11 12  13 14 15
1E-00-0C-D1-00-07-00-01-00-03-00-01-60-00-72-D5

entiendo
byte 00           -> 1E, cable
byte 01-02      -> 00 0C, origen destino
byte 03           -> D1, comando
byte 04 05      -> 00 07, tamaño de la trama
byte 00 07 08 -> 00 01 00 incio
byte 13           -> 00, relleno
byte 14 15      -> 72 D5, el calculo del checsum

pero no se el por que el byte 
09 10 11 12
03 00 01 60

necesito que me expliquen esto!


----------



## scientist (Jun 21, 2008)

una pregunta aquilez69

como empaquetas los numeros de centro de mensajes, y los numeros de telefono?

15 91 97 09 00 F0 //numero centro de mensaje Perú-claro 51197990000 ?
con que protocolo lo empaquetas?


----------



## akilez69 (Jun 22, 2008)

Buen día scientist, el número de centro de mensajes lo empaqueto de la siguiente manera, no recuerdo en que foro lo lei, el numero de centro de mensajes de Perú-claro (antes que ocurriera el aumento en un digito más en el sistema de telefonía de Perú)  era 51197990000, agrupamos de dos en dos empezando por la izquierda:
51 19 79 90 00 0, al ultimo cero solitario le añadimos ‘F’ (tenemos que trabajar con pares)
51 19 79 90 00 0F, luego invertimos cada pareja de datos y obtenemos 15 91 97 09 00 F0. y luego sigues trabajando con las demás tramas.
Te ruego me disculpes pero no recuerdo exactamente donde lo leí, pero san google ayudo bastante junto al famoso ‘prueba y error’, ya que hacia pruebas de con cada consejo que la gente ponía en los diferentes foros.
Ah! Para el número de teléfono a llamar use el mismo procedimiento descrito
Espero haberte ayudado


----------



## scientist (Jun 22, 2008)

gracias akilez69, justo antes de leer el foro donde me contestabas me acabe dando cuenta, estudiando trama por trama   , gracias de todas manera, pues esto vino a confirmar mi supocision, ahora tendre que seguir como dices en prueba y error, dale, gracias, estamos en contacto


----------



## eenrique (Oct 1, 2008)

Aqui les envío las pruebas que hice con el NOkia 1200, las tramas utilizadas son las de :

- Versión de Hardware y Software
- Número Imei
- Estado batería
- Nombre del operador.

Son las mismas tramas del NOkia 1100 sin usar ack, por lo tanto se repite tres veces la misma información.
Para cada trama envío un larga cadena de 55, luego la de H$W y por último la trama que nos interesa.

Tengo el problema que no he podido realizar llamada con las tramas de NK 1100, no veo ningún efecto en el cel de realizar una llamada. Sera que debo envíar el ACK para que se produzca dicha llamada, ojala me pudieran ayudar 
con este tema.


----------



## eenrique (Oct 2, 2008)

No se que pude haber hecho mal o la trama para el Nokia 1100 no es la misma para el Nokia 1200 para realizar una llamada. Me preguntaba si la respuesta con el ACK se hace necesario para que sea efectivo el comando.


----------



## jccelular12 (Feb 26, 2009)

buenas tardes soy julio cesar de peru lo q yo estoy tratando de hacer es marcar 2 pociciones de la memoria del 1100 a traves del pic ojala puedan ayudarme


----------



## giskard333 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hola a todos, 

a modo de agradecimiento a los que brindaron información; y de incentivo/aporte para los que estan todavia luchando con el nokia y el pic queria dejarles el video que muestra la implementacion de llamadas mediante el uso de un 16F877A y un nokia 1100. 

Todo fue implementado con el hardware que tenia a mano: una placa de desarrollo con el pic ya mencionado que cuenta con un LCD 2x16 segmentos, un el nokia 1100 al que no le funciona el timbre ni el vibrador, un 74LS04 que afortunadamente teniamos a mano (fue canibalizado de una antigua placa programadora de pic por rs-232, lo use para adaptar la tension del celu al pic), y 3 diodos 1n4148 (que use en reemplazo de un zener de 2.7V para adaptar la tension del pic al celu).

Y luego de algunas horas de pelearme con el FBUS...

YouTube - Nokia 1100 + PIC Llamada por FBUS

saludos,
Javier


----------



## carlosvolt (Abr 26, 2010)

Hola gente ya subí a mi página el código fuente en asembler para llamar desde un pic 16F84A funciona ok y el archivo .hex por las dudas. La página es www.carlosvolt.com.ar en la sección proyectos. Saludos


----------

